

Show HN: Andedit 2, a text editor for Android - vbsteven
http://andedit.com/

======
CJefferson
I don't know if you are attached to this editor, but if you are, I'm
interested as to why you would post about it. Why post before I can actually
download the editor? What is the advantage of telling people in advance? I
don't care enough to subscribe, and I'm not going to remember to go back and
look later.

~~~
vbsteven
I submitted the landing page to HN myself. Mainly to gather some feedback on
the current feature set.

~~~
CJefferson
Then, I shall make some comments (this might be too late, hope you come back
and read it).

1) I hope that the 'remote files', in particular Dropbox, work well in off-
line mode. I would most likely use this program on my nexus 10, which is often
away from internet access.

2) While this is a bit specialised, I often connect a bluetooth keyboard to my
nexus 10. In that situation it would be nice to make it easy to use ctrl / alt
keys for something useful.

------
monsieurdoc
One thing I find confusing: is it git or Github support ? Because if it's git,
you may want to change the logo. The octocat is representative of Github only.

~~~
vbsteven
Sorry for the confusion. It is indeed regular git support, not only Github.
I'll try to find a better suited icon.

~~~
RossM
There is an official logo set: <http://git-scm.com/downloads/logos>

------
josteink
Looking good.

So far I've been sticking to the Dropbox text-editor, since it's a decent
minimum viable editor, while none of the others Ive found have been good
enough to warrant investing in.

If this delivers on all it seems to promise, I'd probably buy it just to have
something nice to hack with locally on my Asus Transformer (as opposed to
doing SSH+emacs).

------
tartuffe78
Looks nice, I'll definitely check it out when it releases, but it seems like
whoever succeeds at text editing on touch screen devices will have to come up
with some genius new way of typing code.

I can only contemplate serious typing on Android with my tablets keyboard
dock, but even then I've found the experience lacking. I hope this makes it
less painful!

------
quarterto
Super excited about this. I'd buy it in a heartbeat if it had git push, custom
themes and extensible/customisable highlighting. Any word on the ETA?

~~~
vbsteven
I can't commit on an exact ETA yet but it should be somewhere in the next
couple of weeks.

The syntax highlighter is opensource and can be found at
<http://colorer.sourceforge.net/> It has its own format for language
definitions and color themes so it's definitely possible to add your own.

------
lucb1e
Besides git and syntax highlighting, and I won't be using git, what can this
thing actually do that I can't already?

A demo is the very least to show off a new product, not a screenshot of a
notepad clone with syntax highlighting and line numbers.

Besides, I run Debian Wheezy with xfce4 on Android. I didn't try git, but I
can run Geany and vim. A full desktop OS is not perfect for phones, but with a
keyboard attached it works very well. How would an app be better?

------
fidz
Interesting, especially at git support. How do you implement git on Android
which don't have native git support?

~~~
vbsteven
My implementation is currently based on a slightly modified version of JGit.

~~~
quicksilver03
I hope that you'll make heavy modifications to JGit, in other projects that
switched from native Git to JGit (IntelliJ IDEA, Jenkins) I've nothing but
troubles with our remotes.

FWIW, the Jenkins Git plugin has quickly switched back to native Git, because
JGit doesn't work in the same way and it's a mistake to believe it does.

Try JGit with login/password on a remote under https; for additional fun, try
to serve it with a self-signed certificate.

------
anenthg
Very interesting! Would love to see more high-res screenshots. How are you
planning to price the app?

~~~
vbsteven
I have not made up my mind yet about pricing. Comparable (although somewhat
less-featured) apps are on the Play store with prices ranging from free to
about $10.

More (development) screenshots can be found on the G+ profile.
[https://plus.google.com/b/117124473018253230848/117124473018...](https://plus.google.com/b/117124473018253230848/117124473018253230848/posts/S2K1vaLSXJm)

------
cleverjake
Why would someone clone a repo if you can't push?

~~~
vbsteven
Cloning a repo, pulling changes and checking out revisions can already be
useful for browsing a code base, doing code reviews, etc.

Pushing back changes is on my todo list but as it is a big block of work I'm
probably going to release the first version with read-only git support.

~~~
tmzt
Are there are already Android applications using JGit?

By the way, the features I would be most looking for in an Android text editor
are:

* Loading and saving from SFTP/SSH (automatic sync on save) * Tabs or other convenient multiple views and file tree * Dropbox/Google Drive support (Saving to drive as gdoc) * Syntax highlighting including markdown formatting (maybe a preview mode for markdown with webview?)

Git could certainly be useful but it would depend on the implementation.

